# Deep or shallow?



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Last year was my first real attempt @ fishing and I love it. I want to target channel cats first this year. I have never eatten cat fish and people tell me these r the best eats. I was wondering do you guys fish shallow or deep and what times r best pre spring? Like now till water warms up.

I cought a few last year of night crawlers (and really bad presentation) and after learning from you guys and other sites this winter I think i can do a LOT better this year. I cant wait to get started!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

rolland said:


> Last year was my first real attempt @ fishing and I love it. I want to target channel cats first this year. I have never eatten cat fish and people tell me these r the best eats. I was wondering do you guys fish shallow or deep and what times r best pre spring? Like now till water warms up.
> 
> I cought a few last year of night crawlers (and really bad presentation) and after learning from you guys and other sites this winter I think i can do a LOT better this year. I cant wait to get started!


i've had good luck in both deep and shollow the last few years....but the trick to it was finding where they where on that day was they deep or shollow....what i do is set a pole out deep one shollow with chicken liver on one hook and worm on one to see what they wanted....i think if you can get your hands on some shad would be the best in deep waters just cut it in about quarter size piece's and see what happens you might have to try a few deffrent types of bait but its worth it......i also found that cold water catfish taste the best rather it be channel or flatheads


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

early spring channels will be thick in the shallows.same way in the fall.they will be in the shallows year round,but fall and spring are usually the best times for em in the shallows,imo.
deeper water in the summer,specially when it gets hot.best bet for bait is fresh cut shad.get a throw net and have at it.
shallow water is good in the summer after a good hard rain,say like the shallow end at deer creek,the water rises some,gets the current moving,and washes food down the channel,you can have a load of fun catching them like that also.
if ya say where you are planning on fishing,maybe some peeps will tell ya a good place to get some shad at.like flattie said,the cold water fish taste the best.If you plan on catching them and eating them through the summer,catch out of the deep water,some of the best tasting fish around right there.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's true. Catfish can be found deep and shallow, depending on the season and where the food is located. In the Springtime, catfish are heading towards their spawning areas. Catfish usually feed heavy prior to spawning. After a long winter, they will eat almost anything, and a variety of baits are good to have on-hand. This period can start as soon as ice-out and last until June or July. When the water temps reach 75, channel catfish start spawning. The bite usually slows down while they are spawning, but doesn't stop. The spawn usually occurs between June and early August in Ohio. As summer kicks into gear, they are pretty much in an area that holds enough food to last the summer.Water temps have usually reached the mid 80&#8217;s or higher. To me, this is the easiest time of the year to locate channels. As the water temps start to drop again in the fall, catfish will start to move to deeper areas where they will spend the winter. Channels often gorge themselves at this time getting ready for winter. As the water temps continue to drop, catfish will head towards deep holes away from the current. In lakes, ponds, and reservoirs, the will hold in the deepest holes with the best cover. Warmer water usually holds baitfish as well for catfish to feed on through the winter. Channel catfish do feed during the winter, but can be very difficult to catch. I caught one ice fishing for the first time this year.

Overall, the best bait to use will be shad. But at certain times, catfish may be feeding on grasshoppers that fall in the water, or nightcrawlers after a thunderstorm, or chicken liver. For the most part, younger channels are greedy and will feed on anything. As they mature and get larger they feed on fish almost exclusively.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

All great advice. As to where I will be fishing im in youngstown so most likley Milton, misquito berlin with a few trips to pymatuming. I dont have a boat yet so im still stuck on shore so mabie going to try carsons landing mainly @ milton. I dont know the lakes to well only being fishing one year so if you have advice on location that would be apreciated. I think i read somwhere that misquito @ the cemetary was good for cats but I have never been there.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

never fished those lakes.I usually roam deer creek,paint creek and rocky fork.i need to get out to other lakes more,but i am too lazy


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i fish west branch and Ladue, been to Milton once, never been to pymatuning or mosquito, tried out at bayview(?) on lake erie and did all right, but will be branching out this year

don't likes the taste
LOVES to catch 'em
perch eating man here !!!!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

rolland said:


> All great advice. As to where I will be fishing im in youngstown so most likley Milton, misquito berlin with a few trips to pymatuming. I dont have a boat yet so im still stuck on shore so mabie going to try carsons landing mainly @ milton. I dont know the lakes to well only being fishing one year so if you have advice on location that would be apreciated. I think i read somwhere that misquito @ the cemetary was good for cats but I have never been there.


i learned how to fish in berlin and erie.....some of the best fishing i ever done was at berlin until i got hooked by the flatties sure wish to make it back up there sometime to take the kids camping and fishing there i have lots of good memory at that lake


----------

